# ? correct CPT(s)



## Kimberley (Jun 16, 2010)

Order states ABDOMINAL AORTA (INCLUDING DOPPLER) for abdominal bruit.  

Would it be appropriate to bill both 76775-59 and 93978??



*Final* This report has been reviewed by a faculty radiologist.Performed at Wake Forest Baptist ImagingRequesting  Provider: SINTHUSEK MD,CHIRAPAULTRASOUND OF THE AORTA WITH DOPPLER (COMPLETE), Jun 14, 2010 3:11:00PM.
INDICATION:  CAROTID BRUIT ABDOMINAL BRUIT

COMPARISON: None.TECHNIQUE: Real-time multiplanar ultrasonography of the aorta usinggray-scale imaging, supplemented by color and spectral Doppler.

LIMITATIONS: Study designed for aorta and vessels.  Remainder ofabdomen and retroperitoneum incompletely imaged..FINDINGS:.  Aorta: No aneurysm or dissection.. Atherosclerotic changes in theabdominal aorta along its course is noted. Maximal AP diameter = 2 cm..  Left iliac artery:  No aneurysm or dissection.  Maximal diameter =0.6 cm..  Right iliac artery:  No aneurysm or dissection.  Maximal diameter= 0.6 cm...*****************************CONCLUSION******************************Atherosclerotic changes without evidence of aneurysmal dilatation asdescribed above.*********************************************************************.Interpreting Provider: TCHELEPI MD,HISHAM AHMAD - Approving Provider: 
TCHELEPI MD,AHMAD AHMADSigning Provider: TCHELEPI MD,HISHAM AHMAD


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with u


----------



## Kimberley (Jun 20, 2010)

Are they are few more people in agreement??

Thanks


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm confused. I don't see both 76775 and 93978 as being coded. 

Report states ULTRASOUND OF THE AORTA WITH DOPPLER (COMPLETE). Also states "Study designed for aorta and vessels. Remainder of abdomen and retroperitoneum incompletely imaged"

I would only code this report only as a 76775

To me 767xx US codes show structure (which this report did) and 939xx Duplex codes show function/flow (this report does not)

If someone that codes RAD will jump and respond


_76775   Ultrasound, retroperitoneal (eg, renal, aorta, nodes), real time with image documentation; limited

93978   Duplex scan of aorta, inferior vena cava, iliac vasculature, or bypass grafts; complete study 

93979  Duplex scan of aorta, inferior vena cava, iliac vasculature, or bypass grafts; unilateral or limited study _


----------

